#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Английский >  > > >  >  >  Mental formations

## Бо

_Saṅkhāra_ на английский переводится как _mental formations_. На русский как только не переводится - умственные\психические\мысленные формирования\образования\конструкции и т.д. вплоть до экзотических "форматоров". Как это лучше всего перевести на русский и есть ли аналогичное понятие санкхар в современной психологии?

p.s. пока что лучшими вариантами считаю - умопостроения или активное мышление, но второй вариант уже отдален от mental formations

----------


## Akaguma

http://dic.academic.ru/dic.nsf/psihologic/412

----------


## Zom

В зависимости от контекста можно переводить как формации (то что сформировано) и как формирователи (то что формирует). Термин очень комплексный. 

Дост. Бхиккху Бодхи например даёт разъяснения насчёт того, где именно в суттах данное слово употребляется в активном смысле (формирователи) а где в пассивном (формации). К первым относятся _волевые действия_ телом, речью, умом - и именно эти санкхары употребляются в описании патиччасамуппады. Ко вторым относятся такие _феномены_ как речь, дыхание и мысли (речь - словесная санкхара, дыхание телесная санкхара, мысли - умственная санкхара. (вот тут приводят его статью (на англ.), она несколько о другом, но этот момент там поясняется - http://dhammawheel.com/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=4791)

----------

До (02.07.2010), Марина В (03.07.2010), Турецкий (02.07.2010)

----------


## Alexeiy

http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread.php?t=2422

http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?topic=77.0




> пока что лучшими вариантами считаю - умопостроения или активное мышление


Думаю, это слишком узкий перевод.

----------

Аминадав (02.07.2010)

----------


## До

> можно переводить как формации


Ожегов-Шведова:



> *формация* ФОРМ’АЦИЯ , -и, 
> 1. Определённая стадия в развитии общества, а также структура общества, присущая данной стадии развития и определяемая способом производства (). Общественно-экономические формации. Феодальная ф. 
> 2. Система взглядов, внутренний склад (). Человек новой формации. 
> 3. Совокупность горных пород, связанных общностью образования (). Геологическая ф. | формационный, -ая, -ое (к 1 и 3 ).

----------


## Echo

> и есть ли аналогичное понятие санкхар в современной психологии?


Мне кажется НЛП-рский импринт больше всего подходит.

----------


## До

> Мне кажется НЛП-рский импринт больше всего подходит.


Написал же господин Zom, что _самскары_, это могут быть и *поступки (карма тела речи и ума)*, и вдох-выдох, витарка-вичара, самджня-ведана. Да еще и все четасика дхармы (включенные в самскара, ведана, семджня скандхи) - самскары.

_Самскара_ имеет происхождение как совместное (_сам-_) действие (_кар-_, как в _карма_), от него еще слово _санскрит_ произошло (искусственный, сделанный).

----------

Турецкий (02.07.2010)

----------


## Echo

Ну дак нет более подходящего психологического термина(во всяком случае мне не известен), а запрос был на таковой.



> К первым относятся волевые действия телом, речью, умом - и именно эти санкхары употребляются в описании патиччасамуппады.

----------


## Gakusei

(Умственные) составы. В зависимости от контекста можно говорить о составных и составляющих началах (явлениях, вещах, образах, причинах, обстоятельствах, силах).

----------


## До

> Ну дак нет более подходящего психологического термина (во всяком случае мне не известен), а запрос был на таковой.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				К первым относятся волевые действия телом, речью, умом - и именно эти санкхары употребляются в описании патиччасамуппады.


Это (в цитате) _поступки тела речи и ума_. А не импринты. Пример неблагих поступков: убийство, воровство, ложь, грубая речь, неправильные взгляды. Солгал = поступок, а не импринт поступка.

Как называются в психологии поступки? Наверное поступками.

----------


## Echo

А волевые поступки волевыми? А если мы еще сюда добавим что эти волевые поступки совершаются под действием клеш, то самый близкий аналог в психологии - импринт.

Поступки - это не психологический термин.
Но в принципе я ж не настаиваю. Исключительное имхо.

----------


## До

> А волевые поступки волевыми?


Все поступки волевые, зачем их называть ещё волевыми?




> А если мы еще сюда добавим что эти волевые поступки совершаются под действием клеш, то самый близкий аналог в психологии - импринт.


Бывают и благие поступки - без действия клеш.




> Поступки - это не психологический термин.


Бытовой? А как же поступки называются в психологии?




> Но в принципе я ж не настаиваю. Исключительное имхо.


Импринтинг (запечатление) способ обучения (в психологии). Импринт в НЛП имеет аналогиченое значение, только более мягче - некий значимый прошлый опыт (оказывающий влияние).

Поступок, это не прошлый опыт. Вы не отличаете поступок от опыта? Лгать - посутупок. Человек лжет - совершает поступок. Когда-то соглал - прошлый поступок.

Поступки бывают трёх видов: телом - что-то делаете, речью - что-то говорите, умом - как-то думаете. У поступка есть плод - неприятный или приятный.

----------


## Echo

> Все поступки волевые, зачем их называть ещё волевыми?


Разве?



> бывают и благие поступки - без дейсвтия клеш.


Положительный импринт  :Smilie: 



> Бытовой? А как же поступки называются в психологии?


Речь о том является ли это психологическим термином на который был запрос.



> Поступок, это не прошлый опыт. Вы не отличаете поступок от опыта?


Импринт это довольно широкий термин включающий как сформировавшиеся убеждения так и предполагающий действия им обусловленные.

У вас есть другой психологический термин наиболее подходящий обсуждаемому буддийскому?

----------


## Zom

Кстати некоторые термины можно и не переводить -)

----------


## До

> Разве?


Да.




> Положительный импринт


Импринт, это прошлый опыт.




> Речь о том является ли это психологическим термином на который был запрос.


Самскары (в первом значении) = поступки. Поступки тела, речи и ума. Причем тут импринты?




> Импринт это довольно широкий термин включающий как сформировавшиеся убеждения так и предполагающий действия им обусловленные.


Импринт, это прошлый опыт оказывающий влияние на человека. (Типа инграмм у саентологов, или безсознательное в психоанализе).

Поступок, это просто поступок. Кинул камень, подпрыгнул, пошел в магазин.
Человек может совершить поступок. Как это звучит по научному? Человек импринтит. Десять неблагих импринтов. Монахам запрещено импринтоваться с женщинами. Импринтоваться водой с животными. Импринтовать подаяние в неподходящее время? Чем вы импринтились на выходных?

----------


## Echo

> Да.


А бессознательные типа икоты и инстинктивные типа отдергивания руки от горячего?



> Импринт, это прошлый опыт.


Импринт- это сформированное опытом убеждение оказывающее влияние на поступки.



> Самскары (в первом значении) = поступки


Но более используемые значения то воля, опыт, умственные формирования.



> Поступок, это просто поступок. Кинул камень, подпрыгнул, пошел в магазин.
> Человек может совершить поступок. Как это звучит по научному? Человек импринтит. Десять неблагих импринтов. Монахам запрещено импринтоваться с женщинами. Импринтоваться водой с животными. Импринтовать подаяние в неподходящее время? Чем вы импринтились на выходных?


Речь не о переводе, а сравнении. Какая разница как звучит?
Повторюсь:



> У вас есть другой психологический термин наиболее подходящий обсуждаемому буддийскому?

----------


## До

> А бессознательные типа икоты и инстинктивные типа отдергивания руки от горячего?


Это не поступки. И к карме не относятся. Поступки, это деятельность, дело.




> Импринт- это сформированное опытом убеждение оказывающее влияние на поступки.


В буддизме _нет_ такого значения.




> Но более используемые значения то воля, опыт, умственные формирования.


Намерение. Опыт - так карму не обозначают.

На счет _mental formations_, это могут быть и третий вид самскар - умственные (умственные поступки, или самджня-ведана) или любые самскары вообще (как сопутствующие сознанию факторы, _четасика_).




> Речь не о переводе, а сравнении. Какая разница как звучит?
> Повторюсь:


Для поступков - поступки. Факторы - факторы. И т.п.




> фактор I Движущая сила, причина какого-либо процесса, явления, определяющая его характер.





> У вас есть другой психологический термин наиболее подходящий обсуждаемому буддийскому?


Причем тут я?

----------


## До

> *фактор* I Движущая сила, причина какого-либо процесса, явления, определяющая его характер.


Причем факторы могут пониматься и в пассивоном, и в активном смысле. Хорошее слово для обозначения _самскар_ вообще.




> *фактор* Ф’АКТОР , -а, (). Момент, существенное обстоятельство в каком-н. процессе, явлении.

----------


## Бо

импринты, гештальты, формации, формирователи - эти слова не дают никакого более или менее определенного понимания, к ним нужно дополнительно обьяснять что к чему. Если рассматривать пять скандх - то четыре сразу же понятны - тело, чувства, восприятие, сознание. если пятым вставить формирователи или импринты - то они начинающему читателю клином поперек встанут.

----------


## Zom

> Если рассматривать пять скандх - то четыре сразу же понятны - тело, чувства, восприятие, сознание. если пятым вставить формирователи или импринты - то они начинающему читателю клином поперек встанут.


А для многих например восприятие и сознание также поперек встанут. Не думаю что все правильно понимают о чем идёт речь с т.з. буддийской позиции.

----------


## Юй Кан

> импринты, гештальты, формации, формирователи - эти слова не дают никакого более или менее определенного понимания, к ним нужно дополнительно обьяснять что к чему. Если рассматривать пять скандх - то четыре сразу же понятны - тело, чувства, восприятие, сознание. если пятым вставить формирователи или импринты - то они начинающему читателю клином поперек встанут.


СКАНДХИ (букв. скандха = «собрание, скопление»), в буддизме — пять групп составных элементов существа (по сути — пять собраний дхарм): (1) формы (*рупа-скандха*), (2) чувствования (*ведана-скандха*), (3) мышления или рассудочного восприятия (*самджня-скандха*), (4) побуждений, волевых импульсов (*самскара-скандха*) и (5) сознавания-различения (*виджняна-скандха*).

А импринты -- это, скорее, васаны, т.е. отпечатки, оставленные в сознании.

----------

Бо (02.07.2010)

----------


## Алексий

А вариант "импульс" далек от темы?

----------


## Zom

Вот пара сутт, где используются примеры активных и пассивных санкхар:

Активные санкхары (то что я перевожу как формирователи):
Кхаджания сутта:
http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...a-sutta-sv.htm




> И почему это называется «формирователями»? Потому что они формируют сформированные вещи, вот почему они называются «формирователями». И что они формируют как сформированные вещи? Ради формности они формируют форму как сформированную вещь. Ради чувствования они формируют чувство как сформированную вещь. Ради воспринимания они формируют восприятие как сформированную вещь. Ради осознавания они формируют сознание как сформированную вещь. Поскольку они формируют сформированные вещи, они называются «формирователями».


Пассивные санкхары (то что я перевожу как формации):
Махаведалла сутта:
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....044.than.html




> Но почему вдохи и выдохи - телесные формации? Почему направленная мысль и оценивание - словесные формации? Почему восприятия и чувства - умственные формации?
> 
> - Вдохи и выдохи телесны. Эти вещи связаны с телом. Вот почему вдохи и выдохи - телесные формации. Вначале направив мысли и сделав оценку, человек начинает говорить. Вот почему направленная мысль и оценивание - это словесные формации. Восприятия и чувства - умственны. Эти вещи связаны с умом. Вот почему восприятия и чувства - умственные формации.

----------

Бо (03.07.2010)

----------


## Аминадав

> http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread.php?t=2422
> 
> http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?topic=77.0


Друзья, обратите внимание, пожалуйста, на эти ссылки. Их автор, по-видимому, специально глубоко исследовал канон, комментарии и научную литературу, чтобы разобраться в значениях этого слова.

----------

Бо (03.07.2010)

----------


## Zom

Я предпочитаю трактовку дост. Бхиккху Бодхи. Ссылка на его объяснение есть выше по теме, и она согласуется с тем, что я написал в #23 сообщении.

----------


## Нико

Формирующие факторы не подойдут? Я обычно так перевожу самскара-скандху.

----------

Бо (03.07.2010)

----------

